
Building Node.js projects with Travis /by assaf - eeezyy
http://labnotes.org/2011/08/10/building-node-js-projects-with-travis/
======
srveit
Thanks for the info. I added my npm module
(<https://github.com/srveit/mechanize-js>) to Travis

